# List prices on prestige?



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello, 

I posted this message on gardenweb and only got a few responses:

I am finally ready to make a decision on a tractor. I mow approx 1.5 acres and have some slight inclines. I care about ultimate cut and would like to give a try at lawn striping. I do care about getting a bagger and some other attachments in the future. I got it narrowed to 2.

Tractor 1
Simplicity Prestige 50" deck
20 hp Kohler Command
k-71 tranny w/ diff lock
Power steering
hydraulic lift, etc.
$5700

Tractor 2
Simplicity Conquest 50" deck
20 hp briggs vanguard
k-66 tranny w/ diff lock
manual assist lift, etc.
$4500

More info can be found at the simplicity website.

Is the prestige that better of a tractor? I currently have an old Ingersol Case hydriv 224 and cant really compare to the newer ones.

Any info appreciated as well as how much I should offer for these machines besides the MSRP. (someone said that the pricing above was about $400 too much)

I am leaning towards the Prestige, but am looking for a real life out the door price for a prestige with a 3 bin bagger.

And since I am posting, What are the pros/cons of the different deck sizes. I heard its easier to mow around obstacles in the yard with a wider deck? Pictures of my yard can be found here: http://www.letsrace.com/landscape/landscape.htm

they are a couple years old, but you will get the idea.

Thanks in advance, I need to mow soon

Mike


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First let me say welcome to TF! 


As for the tractors, looks to me like you cant go wrong eather way. What attachments are you planing to use? If you are not planing any liftable type attachments,plow,tiller,rake,etc, I would probably got the Conquest route. If you are planning a lot of Garden type work, that hydro life wile not mandatory, will realy come in handy. 

Now prices? I cant help with that


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum viper... 


In my opinion... . Go for the prestige all the way. But its your extra money to spend... 

resons i went for the prestige: 

Power steering: i did not think it was a big deal but i am so glad i got it.. it makes backing up a trailer wicked easy.. Or moving around in general much better...

Hydraulic lift: not too important for cutting but great if you plan to use a snow thrower


Locking Diff on the prestige. Excellent feature. 
The stronger tranny: we all want stronger right? 


Engines: I personally like the kohler engines better than briggs - just becasue ive had kohlers before and even though they run real rough when they are cold, and smoke on occasion when they start.. I like them. I think the briggs may be made overseas.. or parts of it are made overseas.. I think the kohler is made in the US. 



Bagger: I did not go for the bagger as with the prestige it was about 700$ (i think) I did not even get a mulching kit.. I just cut it regular and swept the lawn on the few occasions when the grass was too high.. 

This winter i got gator blades (mulching blades) 
Why pull all the nutrients into a bag to dump somewhere else.. leave them on your lawn. 



Deck Size: I went with the 50" the 54 would have been too big to fit in my shed door. Plus the 54 is a lot heavier than the 50 and a little tougher to get off - just becasue of its weight. 
On the 50, the deck comes off in about 1 minute.. very slick. 


They are both real nice machines but i went with the prestige. They are on the same sized frame. but the prestige is a bit bigger


My cost was 5700$ with tax for the pestige 50" deck 20HP


Striping: Both do it.. 
Heres a link to some stiping pics: 
http://www.apartofme.com/striping.htm

Nothing fancy: and yes, i bought the book they tout on simplicity.. it shows great examples of striping..


I wont bore all the other members with more pics of my tractor.. but here is a link if you are interested..

http://www.apartofme.com/pics.htm



welcome to the forum.. feel free to ask anything if you have any questions..

sj


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the replys Ingersol and simple john.

The only attachment I can see using would be a garden tiller.

I did purchase the "Picture Perfect" book as well as a few other lawn books. ;-) and would like to give lawn striping a try.

I thought about one of those zero turn but I do want a multipurpose tractor and one that the wife could use to cart her flowers and stuff if needed.

I have been forum member on here for a while, just lurked. It lost the url and it took me a while to find it again.

For the record, I do plan on mulching most of the time, I would just like to have a bagger for leaves and incase I have alot of weeds like I do now and dont want to redistribute them to my lawn. (seeded and put in irrigation last year) 

simple john, I am glad to hear you say that you can get the deck on and off in about a minute, that is exactly what I want. Its a pain doing it with my ingersol case 224 (for me)

I am also glad to hear about the power steering, I thought that and tilt would be too much and not very usable. I still know people that dont have that in their cars! ;-)

Thanks for the help guys, I am trying to make a purchase real soon. I figure I might as well spend extra money up front and be happy with what I have and hopefully it will last longer.

Mike

PS. Simple, I have seen your tractor and lawn many times from visiting here and garenweb. I do like the chrome!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sold by simplicity.. 
But please dont get them.... :hand: 


Jody just got hubs. and if you get chrome too, my tractor wont be special any more..
 


good luck let us know what you get.. 


BTW: how much for the tiller? 




i think the bagger for the conquest is much cheaper because the prestige is a turbo bagger and more money.. (I think) correct me if im wrong.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *sold by simplicity..
> But please dont get them.... :hand:
> 
> ...


Welcome viper8u2:friends: Glad to have you aboard.

sj you have a Simplicity i have a Cub Cadet so your is still different and beside unless i get a bumper and take it and have it chromed i wont have a chrome bumper 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

What are you talking about jody??
thats not chrome... Its platinum....
:furious: 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/bumper.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man there are those pictures again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I propose you guys chrome the engine and mirror the engine compartment, Chrome the rear ends...that would be sweet

Careful Simple_John some folks over at GW dont like Supersize photo's...not like we care what they think overall....

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Careful Simple_John some folks over at GW dont like Supersize photo's...not like we care what they think overall....
> 
> Duc *



i know.. sorry to all -here and there.. i saw some posts referring to the pic complaints but did not know what thread it was from.. what was the thread?? was it mine specifically or just in general? 

I have them large on the site that i link to.. i guess i can start making them smaller at the site..... its just an extra step...



sorry stew.. couldnt help it.. man i think its a sickness..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello My name is Simple John, and I am addicted to chrome and Armor all!

At least you admit you have an addiction!  

It is just fun to give you a hard time about it! Not to mention it does look nice!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple_john,

No, No it dosent really apply to you at all. It was directed towards me by a member over there (GW)....I wont drag whats over there here at all, so I'll leave names out...

Dont applogize at all, and it wasnt meant for you to feel bad

I enjoy the pictures in their native format....I cant speak if it eats up bandwidth, but they are nice pictures..

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Hello My name is Simple John, and I am addicted to chrome and Armor all!
> 
> 
> *


admission is the 1st step...

technically its 303 protectant.. not armor-all... but yes.. 
i admit it.. i may be a bit compulsive... 


Duc: I pm'd you.. just being nosey


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

ok an update,

Is this a good deal?

Simplicity Prestige
50" deck
20hp Kohler
Power Steering, etc
full 2yr Warranty
Demo unit with 30 hours
$4995

3 bin bagger $630
mulch kit $135

I have gotten burned buying used before, but this is just broken in and has full warranty.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats 700$ off what i paid.. odes simplicity still have 0% financing? that helps take the bite out of the high price.. 


how much for the tiller???


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello John,

I did not ask about the tiller price yet, i will be stopping by later. I was planning on getting it later down the road.

I will let you know,

Did you purchase new? This unit has 30 hours on it. I will be paying cash so the zero percent interest doesnt really appeal to me.

Who ever thought buy a tractor was such hard work.... ;-)

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

new but it had been at their shop for a few months had 4.9 hours on it... As soon as i got it delivered and the guy pulled away from my driveway.. it turned 5 hours and the change oil/service idiot light came on... had to bring it back and get the 5 hour service (free but a bit of a hassle) 


congrats again you're gonna be real happy. 


30 hours is nothing... i looked at some where the dealer used the thing as a demo but kept the meter unplugged so you never really knew how many hours it had on it...


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello John,

Wow the tiller are expensive, I probably wont get one.

$1700


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

ok, finally pulled the trigger.

after talking to about 4 dealers, the going price was about $5700=5800. I got a dealer to give me somewhat of a deal if i got a new one instead of the used.

I decided to go that route, 

Simplicity Prestige
50" Deck
20hp Kohler
Powersteering, mulcher, and 3 bin turbo bagger. Having second thoughts on the bagger now.

I hope its ready this Sat.

Thanks for all the help guys,

Mike


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viper8u2 _
> *Hello John,
> 
> Wow the tiller are expensive, I probably wont get one.
> ...


viper was that with the cat0 3 pt hitch or without it? i thought you needed that to use the tiller?


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Simple John,

I believe it was everything. It was the wrapup price of everything above it.

I picked up the the tractor tonight. So far I am impressed, haven't cut any grass but cant believe the turning radius and how close I can get to my boulder edging throughout the yard.

The mulching kit was not in, it should be in next week and I will be putting it on myself.

More impressions to come later.

Mike


----------

